# Kool Mist vs straight water?



## Jake2465 (May 18, 2018)

Is Kool Mist superior to regular water, or is it used more for corrosion prevention, or both?

I have used straight water mist for my aluminum machining for the past 6 months. It is way better than trying to cut aluminum dry, but now I am wondering if the Kool Mist would allow better cutter lubrication as well?


----------



## stioc (May 18, 2018)

Good question, I'd be interested in the replies too. I use WD40 as my all around cutting, lubricating and cooling fluid around the shop. Water would definitely save some $ but I'd be concerned about the rust (on the mill parts).


----------



## rgray (May 18, 2018)

I think I would prefer air blast to straight water. Guess it depends on your compressor as it would take more air than the mister to do the cooling your getting with the mist.


----------



## Jake2465 (May 18, 2018)

stioc said:


> Good question, I'd be interested in the replies too. I use WD40 as my all around cutting, lubricating and cooling fluid around the shop. Water would definitely save some $ but I'd be concerned about the rust (on the mill parts).



And because of rust issues, I always spray my mill table down with WD40 after I have finished my work for the evening. Not a huge deal, but necessary. I have also started to run a shop fan on low in a continuous state to keep air circulation going which helps a lot.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 18, 2018)

stioc said:


> Good question, I'd be interested in the replies too. I use WD40 as my all around cutting, lubricating and cooling fluid around the shop. Water would definitely save some $ but I'd be concerned about the rust (on the mill parts).


I use water flooding in my lathe and mill and don't have rust problems at all,as long as you use a good soluble oil in the water. So now you solve 2 problems, cooling and lubrication. Actually 3, chip removal as well especially when it comes to milling.


----------



## Jake2465 (May 18, 2018)

stioc said:


> I use WD40 as my all around cutting, lubricating and cooling fluid around the shop



Before going to a spray mist setup, I used to use WD40 as a flood coolant. But, then when I started running higher feed rates, the WD40 would smoke profusely. One time this dude came into the shop because he thought something had caught on fire.


----------



## Jake2465 (May 18, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> a good soluble oil in the water



What oil do you use for your mist?


----------



## bhigdog (May 18, 2018)

I use a water mist with additive with good results on my Bridgeport and in a spritz bottle for my surface grinder. When I'm done I give the machine a really cursory wipe down, lots of drops and puddles left. By next morning all is dry with NO rust anywhere. I would never use plain water anywhere on my machine tools..............Bob


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 18, 2018)

No water straight up is not a good idea.............it's not like whisky


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 18, 2018)

Jake2465 said:


> What oil do you use for your mist?


I don't mist,I flood it. The oil is a product I buy here in SA from a local company. It is called Syntol.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 18, 2018)

Syntol SB to be precise, but you get a lot of different products. I went through a process of elimination and I am happiest with this one.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 18, 2018)

I like Kool Mist 77 with an inexpensive, $12 direct from China mister unit.  It lubes, prevents rust, and is totally non toxic.  I mix it 32:1 (water to coolant)  Two liters of mix (containing about 2 ounces of K-M 77) lasts me for about 12 hours of use.  It works great.  My lathe has factory flood coolant installed on it, but the only thing that has ever been in the tank is a little dust.  Way too much mess for a home shop, in my opinion.
http://koolmist.com/formula-77-for-tougher-service
http://koolmist.com/people-and-planet-safehttp://koolmist.com/people-and-planet-safe


----------



## stioc (May 18, 2018)

Jake2465 said:


> Before going to a spray mist setup, I used to use WD40 as a flood coolant. But, then when I started running higher feed rates, the WD40 would smoke profusely. One time this dude came into the shop because he thought something had caught on fire.



That smoke comment randomly reminded of Cheech and Chong
"Man, am I driving ok?"
"I think we're parked man"

I usually run the mister with air only (seems less messy) and spritz WD40 as needed. If it's a long running job then I let the mister pull the WD40 as droplets (not mist). You're right though, deep and heavy cuts makes WD40 a smoke bomb but so far it hasn't been an issue.



Bob Korves said:


> I like Kool Mist 77 with an inexpensive, $12 direct from China mister unit.  It lubes, prevents rust, and is totally non toxic.  I mix it 32:1 (water to coolant)  Two liters of mix (containing about 2 ounces of K-M 77) lasts me for about 12 hours of use.  It works great.  My lathe has factory flood coolant installed on it, but the only thing that has ever been in the tank is a little dust.  Way too much mess for a home shop, in my opinion.
> http://koolmist.com/formula-77-for-tougher-service
> http://koolmist.com/people-and-planet-safehttp://koolmist.com/people-and-planet-safe



Sounds cheaper than WD40 but since I'm near the ocean I'm always a bit apprehensive about water/humidity and metal. Do you mix it with regular tap water or distilled water?


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 18, 2018)

Jake2465 said:


> And because of rust issues, I always spray my mill table down with WD40 after I have finished my work for the evening. Not a huge deal, but necessary. I have also started to run a shop fan on low in a continuous state to keep air circulation going which helps a lot.



Spraying WD40 to prevent rust is not very effective.  Its a lubricant not a rust preventative. Air circulation works better at rust prevention than WD40 does in my experience.   Starrett M1,  or similar spray is much more effective for preventing rust on a mill table or tooling.  Kool Mist 77 works fine, I like Rustlick better but they both work, for me Rustlick is less of a irritant.


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 18, 2018)

I’ve used nothing but air for years, just enough air flow to blow the chips into a crude cardboard chute, leading to the to the trash can. When doing steel I use a magnetic screen, to catch the majority of the chips.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 18, 2018)

stioc said:


> Sounds cheaper than WD40 but since I'm near the ocean I'm always a bit apprehensive about water/humidity and metal. Do you mix it with regular tap water or distilled water?


I use tap water.  I agree with Doubleeboy that using WD-40 as a rust preventative is not the best choice.  It is nearly all kerosene or similar.  Way oil is much better as a rust preventative.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 18, 2018)

I use koolmist77 and have no rust issues. 1gal of concentrate makes 33 gal of coolant and Amazon will deliver it right to your doorstep.


----------



## Boswell (May 18, 2018)

Also a Koolmist 77 user.  very happy, no rust and inexpensive.


----------



## tjb (May 18, 2018)

I use KoolMist on my mill and lathes.  Never had any problems with rust.  On some applications, I cut the coolant flow down so that I'm using practically air-only.  It's a great product.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## cg285 (May 18, 2018)

i use kool mist flood in the lathe, micro drop in the mill (when i use it). my friends in manufacturing all said to stay away from mist


----------



## Bob Korves (May 18, 2018)

cg285 said:


> i use kool mist flood in the lathe, micro drop in the mill (when i use it). my friends in manufacturing all said to stay away from mist


Yes, stay away from "mist."  Do not stay away from units that put out droplets instead of mist.  There should never be any mist in the air with a mister unit.  Small droplets should kinetically impact the work and stay there.  Mist in the air is BAD for your lungs and the other parts of your personal breathing apparatus.  Fog looks great coming out the nozzle compared to sputtering droplets, but sputtering droplets are what you want to see impacting the work and not going elsewhere.  I also think it smart to stay away from coolant sumps that smell like a sewer and/or like rancid oil.  Also remember that with water based coolants, it is the evaporation of the water that is cooling the work (540 Kcal/gram.)  Flood does not do that, oil does not do that.  Highly volatile solvents like WD40 and kerosene do get some cooling from evaporation, but only a small percentage of that of water based coolants that are actually evaporated.


----------



## ch2co (May 19, 2018)

I use WD40 on aluminum only. Seems to work best for me. Otherwise kool mist.


----------



## Janderso (May 21, 2018)

Jake2465 said:


> Before going to a spray mist setup, I used to use WD40 as a flood coolant. But, then when I started running higher feed rates, the WD40 would smoke profusely. One time this dude came into the shop because he thought something had caught on fire.


The smoke from tap magic motivated me to go with the ever popular Kool mist 77.
The smoke hurts my lungs. I don’t see how the basement guys on YouTube can stand it.


----------

